# J D GT 235 Mower Deck



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a J D GT 235 w/ a 48 inch cut, three baldes. I have adjusted the angle of the deck on flat surfaces so many times, to try to get the mower to quit leaving streaks in the yard, it mows un even whithin the width of the deck. All pullies are good and has brand new J D blades. Any body got any ideas? Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Could it be the grass laying over from the front tires? wet grass, clover, etc.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

No the uneven cut is between the tires. Thanks


----------



## andre25624 (Jan 2, 2010)

I had the same problem with my LX 288 - 48" deck. Check the blades to see if they meet horizontally in the centres. In other words, you should be able to put them together in 2 places (left blade to center and right blade to centre) and they should line up side by side in the same location without gap. With mine, they were easily 3/4" out. From what I can tell, this is inherent with stamped decks. (funny how John Deere touts their stamped decks as superior to welded/fabricated). Basically the deck is twisted, and you will have to somehow find the best way to twist it back into shape. Even so, once weakened, and you get it cutting nice again, it takes only a little bump to throw it all out of wack again. What you will find is that bending the skirt of the deck will move the blades in either direction (up or down) to get them to meet up in the centres again. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks I'm going trout fishing for week, to heck with the mower.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Whats the best way to bend the deck? Thanks


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Place a block(s) of wood under the deck to support it. Stand on deck.

You can twist the decks by stepping on them when you get on/off the tractor too. It seems nearly all of the OEM's forgot to put a "NO STEP" decal on thier decks.


----------

